# Instacart Questions



## ChristopherHouston89 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey ya'll, 

New Instacart Shopper / Driver here and had some questions from anybody who has done Instacart before. 
There isn't much training it seems besides what Instacart gives you and I had some questions.

I already picked up my Debit card and activated it into the App. My question is, I already selected shifts for next week and wanted to know how do I know which store to report to. When does it report? 

Another thing is I see people at my local HEB (grocery store here in Texas / Houston) wearing Instacart T-Shirts. Am I required to wear that? Where did they get it from. 

Also, lets say the store is Costco and I do not have a membership.... Do I just report to the check out lane with the items and inform them I'm Instacart. 

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## MuhKayRuh (Apr 5, 2017)

Don't waste your time


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't think they can require you to wear a shirt


----------

